# Phone number for train on time status?



## dande (May 28, 2019)

I can find a website to track trains but is there also a phone number for tracking if a train is on time?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 28, 2019)

There used to be, but I don't think it exists anymore. Probably can call Amtrak's number and ask "Julie"


----------



## dande (May 28, 2019)

Thanks I have a friend who is going to pick us up at the station. We are taking a long distance train and I don't want her there 2 hours early if the train is going to be late. Guess I can text or call her from the train


----------



## ehbowen (May 28, 2019)

You will get a much more up-to-the-minute result from Amtrak Status Maps or (my favorite) the Amtrak/VIA Live Map. "Julie" at the 800 number tends to be very optimistic and assume that the train will make full track speed from its last reported point of delay to your station. The live maps show you where the train actually is and give you a history of how late it has been at every station. Just be advised that sometimes the data link (both maps depend on data retrieved from Amtrak) goes down and they become unreliable. Keep an eye on the last update time when using the maps.


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 10, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> You will get a much more up-to-the-minute result from Amtrak Status Maps or (my favorite) the Amtrak/VIA Live Map. "Julie" at the 800 number tends to be very optimistic and assume that the train will make full track speed from its last reported point of delay to your station. The live maps show you where the train actually is and give you a history of how late it has been at every station. Just be advised that sometimes the data link (both maps depend on data retrieved from Amtrak) goes down and they become unreliable. Keep an eye on the last update time when using the maps.


I usually use the Status page in the app or the normal 800 no, more info is always better. Thanks for those page links, got them favorited ^^


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 10, 2019)

I call 1-800-USA-RAIL and *immediately* start saying "status." That interrupts Julie's automated spiel, and she asks "I think you said train status, is that right?" My "yes" gets me right to the questions about station, train number etc. Make sure your friend is armed with all the info needed. In my experience, this will be exactly the same info as what they serve up on amtrak.com's "train status." Yes, they are optimistic, but if the train is already five hours late they will let you know the earliest it could possibly arrive.

Caveat: I have not done this in a year or two. I can't imagine that Amtrak would get rid of this phone service (since many people, including me, do not have access to the internet everywhere they go), but if this service is NLA I would need to know before my next trip in December!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 17, 2019)

I do the exact same thing as Oregon Pioneer and have gotten status from Julie as recently as a few weeks ago. As long as you are somewhere with cell service it's an easy way to get up-to-date information.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> There used to be, but I don't think it exists anymore. Probably can call Amtrak's number and ask "Julie"



800-USA-RAIL and Julie, definitely still exist. Though I always bypass Julie and ask for a live agent, unless I'm asking about a train's status.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 25, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> 800-USA-RAIL and Julie, definitely still exist. Though I always bypass Julie and ask for a live agent, unless I'm asking about a train's status.


I was thinking about a number you used to be able to send a text to with the station and train number and get a text message back (before smartphones). This would be nice to still have for those who don't have smartphones.


----------



## RSG (Jun 25, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I was thinking about a number you used to be able to send a text to with the station and train number and get a text message back (before smartphones). This would be nice to still have for those who don't have smartphones.


Didn't someone start a third-party service once for that purpose? I thought I recalled seeing a post or two around here about it way back when.

It would be nice if AMTK had such a service itself. Oftentimes one can send/receive text messages in areas where voice service isn't available. Plus, it would free up their voice lines for service inquiries that require a non-automated response.


----------

